# Aqua Illumination Lighting



## neebs (Dec 2, 2011)

All,

Would really appreciate some help with my new build.

I'm moving from my RSM 250 to a Cadlight Artisan II 2015 125 G - http://www.cadlights.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=61_62&products_id=314

The tank is a piano white finish and I want my LED lights to match. To this end, i really like the aesthetic of having a few Aqua Illumination Prime set up next to each other. Alternatively, I was thinking of doing a couple of Hydra 26 or 52.... i'm just not sure how much lighting i need.

I plan on doing some sps, but will mostly be LPS. The tank dimensions are (59.5" x 23.5" x 20")

Do you think the Prime's will do the trick or do i need to go for something stronger. How many primes next to each other do i need?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I would probably go with 3 Hydra 26. I think you can get them in white also.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I think Canada Corals uses AI on their tanks. Go check them out and ask them when you are there.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

I think with 3 primes, it'll a) look clean, b) suffice with a 20 inch depth only. 

Plus its so cheap.... including wireless communications? u kidding me? Give it a shot, if not its easy to sell these primes. 

I don't know why many of us, me included get the best light for the system and set it at 20%


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm running 4 Radion Xr15 pros with Sps. My tanks 84x18x18
Don't mind the mess 








[/URL]IMG_4871 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

For the most part I use T5/Kessils but i recently bought a AI prime for a 60 cube to replace a Kessil.

I agree with you on the aesthetics - the white prime with the aluminium mounts looks pretty good and minimalistic.

They are rated to have an 18" spread and i find the illumination on the outer edges does tail off a bit. So if you are thinking a packed tank with LPS all throughout on the sandbed you probably will need 4. You can probably get away with 3 in a less packed tank.

You use your phone/computer to control it and i really like the controls where you drag a line graph to set the intensity for each colour of the spectrum (white, blue, deep blue, red, violet, green, uv). It has a simulation mode where the light will run through your entire schedule so you can see the overall lighting effect. You can really bring out different colours (reds/yellows etc...) for display purposes using this effect.

With a 20" inch depth you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have 18 of the AI Hydra 52's over our corals beds and they are pretty damn good.

The AI software completely blows away any other LED on the market IMO.

With that said, 24" width would be a little too wide for the AI Primes. They have a light spread of 20" x 20". Most people don't have corals on the outer edges so this may not be an issue for you. 

The Prime's offer an incredible bang for the buck because they have built-in control and they are also full spectrum.

If you are interested, we do stock these lights. We are supposed to get a Prime demo model soon to show one in action.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

IMO Hydra 26/52 rock and are affordable.. there are a few for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Hi Dan. Is there any word when the Hydra A700 will be available in Canada?
-


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Hi Dan. Is there any word when the Hydra A700 will be available in Canada?
> -


You mean Kessil A700?

No news yet.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Yes , the Kessil A700. From what I've read, it's supposed to be quite the light.
-


----------

